# Ponds and Water Gardens > Pond Fish >  Wireless Floating Digital Thermometer

## Gary R

Just ordered one of these Wireless Floating Digital Thermometer from here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151383281415?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Don't know if anyone as one or if they are any good, I should know in a couple of weeks  :lol: 


++ Product Description ++

*Functions:*
1. Pool, pond fish, tank temperature measurement
2. Year, month, day
3. Clock 
4. Alarm
5. Maximum/Minimum temperature memory function
6. Indoor temperature and humidity display
7. Outdoor temperature display
8. Waterproof 
9. New high quality multi-function wireless pool thermometer

*Feature:* 
*Max. range of emitter and receiver: 100m 
**Frequency: 433Hz
Temperature range indoor: 0 to 50 Celsius degree*
*Temperature range outdoor: -40 to 60 Celsius degree* 
Temperature sensing reaction time: 48s
Host can detect three channel sensors 
Emitter batteries: AA x 2 
Receiver battery: AAA x 2

Note:
Please tighten the cover of the emitter before use.
Please put in basin for 3 minutes until no bubbles come out, then put in pool.

++ Package included ++

*1 x Emitter*
*1 x Receiver*
1 x English User Manual 
In original package

----------


## lost

You and your gadgets  :pmsl:  I hope it is better than the one in your tank

----------


## Gary R

> You and your gadgets  I hope it is better than the one in your tank


I hope its better than the seneye 

Just had a e-mail saying that it as been dispatched and should be with me around 10th oct 
A bit of a wait but hopefully will be worth it.

----------


## Gary R

Well its just over a week now and still not got here  :lol: 

Hopefully this time next week  :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

Well the postman dropped off my new wireless pool thermometer yesterday 

 Like a kid with a new toy I ripped off the package which ended up all over the floor  

 Fitted new Energizer battery's to the Clock and set that up with time and date, then added battery's to the Transmitter set the channels on both to number 3 

 Put transmitter in pond and clock in front room which is about 50 meters away from pond on other side of our house, it started reading pond temperature which is 15.2 C 

 I checked this reading with my Hanna checktemp 4 and it was spot on 

 My Elecro pond heater was reading 15.1 C but I put that down to being placed next to my filter, I now get a flashing red light coming from my pond every minute now  :lol:  

 all in all I think it was a good buy for the price if anyone is thinking of getting one of these.

 Regards 

 Gary

----------


## lost

you and your toys  :pmsl:

----------

